# How to set native units in Mach3



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

I just made a short video to answer a question someone had about how to change their machine from metric to inches in Mach3. Hope this helps someone.

Bill


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

Only three countries in the world not on the metric system.
Steve.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

USA can change after I'm dead. I'm too set in my ways now.

HJ


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> USA can change after I'm dead. I'm too set in my ways now.
> 
> HJ


Yeah, being buried 6' under just sounds so much better than 1,828mm under... :wink:


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

If you found this video helpful I have a few more on my channel.

I also have a podcast about CNC Routers called CNC Router Tips. It is available on Google play at https://goo.gl/app/playmusic?ibi=co...ied2vui77nmz7i4z4nx3b5lei?t=Podcast_By_Friday.

You can also get it on iTunes at https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/podcast-by-friday/id1153057850?mt=2.

Bill


----------

